# Steelhead in medina



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

A buddy of mine who lives in medina by route 3 and 71 has a small stretch of river in his back yard. He showed me a school of good size steelhead that made it all the way up that far along with a dead one prolly around 20 inches. Didnt think they could make it that far up especially since we havent had heavy rains to really bring it up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

They will keep going and going as far as the can. Instinct drives wildlife Looks real cool seeing them in that clear shallow water doesn't it? I'm glad you got to see it.


----------



## jkom5 (Oct 17, 2019)

I live right be there too. It's either the Rocky or Plum Creek. I've never seen them that far south, but I've learned to never be surprised by where they can show up!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

It is amazing how far they will go if they are able. Where we deer hunt in Northern Michigan we find mature Kings, deep up in swamps, in creeks you can spit across and they have to cross two small river systems and two lakes to get to this swamp from Lake Michigan. Remarkable.


----------

